# Another one (722/k hard drive) bites the dust !! So getting another from Dish ...



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

We have two DVRs: a 722 (on our 3rd one) and a 722k (the 1st which just croaked) so the replacement DVR will be our 5th machine in about 7 years or so.

Is that acceptable?

:lol:

Anyway. When I've gotten a replacement DVR, they always send it, even though every time I press for them to drop one off, or just tell me somewhere local where I can go pick it up. Nope, even with all this Dish trucks roaming around, they insist on sending one.

Anyone ever have any luck with anything other than just waiting for it to get to you?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You are talking about 2 different supply lines.

To take their techs off their regular work orders and turn them into UPS delivery men is counter productive.

They run their business the most efficient way.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Kevin, start thinking how to cool your DVR before you'll 'cook' another one !


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> You are talking about 2 different supply lines.
> 
> To take their techs off their regular work orders and turn them into UPS delivery men is counter productive.
> 
> They run their business the most efficient way.


So I guess customer service doesn't matter?

And how long exactly would it take to drop one of these off while they're out and about installing in the same neighborhood? 5 min? Maybe 10?

P Smith - well, we can argue all day about their design not being robust enough, the fact that all my DVRs that have failed have been out in the open and not in a cabinet, I live in CA in the Bay Area with pretty mild weather and not in Houston, TX or Death Valley, but I've had that argument here before, and the answer always seems to be: it is what it is.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I must admit I'm surprised at the "k" having a heat problem as it appears the case design is different.

I have my 722 out in the open in our house here in the Mendocino coastal redwoods. I have a StarTech.com USB Powered Laptop Cooler under it which I turn on when the outside temperature exceeds 80 (only a few days a year) and I'm using the 722 or any time I touch the top of the case (towards the left back) and it feels hot which is usually when it has been used intensively for more than a half hour.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Kevin Brown said:


> And how long exactly would it take to drop one of these off while they're out and about installing in the same neighborhood? 5 min? Maybe 10?


As long as you're here, let me get the old one extracted from my equipment rack so you can take it back. And could you hold on "just a few minutes" (for hookup and wait for d/l of SW and EEPG) to make sure the replacement isn't DOA?


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

It may not be heat. I lost several 622s due to fluctuating power. My lines vary between 115-122 Vac. After getting a line conditioner I have had no more drive failures.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Kevin, start thinking how to cool your DVR before you'll 'cook' another one !


I was thinking the same thing but then went back and saw he is in the SF Bay area like us and on PG&E. I got so tired of the almost daily dropout of power at my home here in Santa Rosa, 11 years old, that I put my systems, PC and AV on UPS and can't remember the one time that I had to replace a VIP622/722.

I know it happens almost daily as I can hear my UPS under my desktop PC click in.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Have you already setup a replacement to be sent to your home? If not, please PM your account number to me so I can assist you further. Thanks.



Kevin Brown said:


> So I guess customer service doesn't matter?
> 
> And how long exactly would it take to drop one of these off while they're out and about installing in the same neighborhood? 5 min? Maybe 10?
> 
> P Smith - well, we can argue all day about their design not being robust enough, the fact that all my DVRs that have failed have been out in the open and not in a cabinet, I live in CA in the Bay Area with pretty mild weather and not in Houston, TX or Death Valley, but I've had that argument here before, and the answer always seems to be: it is what it is.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^

Yes, I have one coming already.


Ahhh, I'm in the Bay Area, but I have Silicon Valley Power. Santa Clara's own power company. A lot more reliable than PGE. (I have PGE where I work.)


BobaBird- Say it with me now: "responsive customer service is a good thing" ...


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

:: clears throat ::
responsive customer service is a good thing 

I'm not opposed, was just trying to illustrate how long it might take.


----------



## dendavis (Sep 13, 2003)

I was burning up 722k's at about a rate of one every eight or nine months (I have two 'k' units in my setup). They rotate between the two, viz, which one burns out; that is, I have not had to replace the same one twice before the other one goes. After replacing, let's call it unit 'A' on May 1st, unit 'B' started pixelating and the sound froze about May 28th. This one was changed out September 1, 2011. I had gotten so frustrated at one point that I had purchased my own new 722k's, twice, to avoid the rebuilt unit curse. While I was waiting for the delivery of the latest unit, I PM'd MaryB at DIRT and expressed my concern over the high failure rate. She encouraged me to have a field tech visit, which she set up. The guy did a great job, found some bad wiring and corroded cables in the dish array. He replaced the dish, LBNF's and the cables to where they joined the ones inside the house. Also, I had him set up the replacement unit sent out by DISH, which had arrived the day before the tech visit. Glad I did, the replacement was a dud, I would have gone nuts trying to get it to work (kept re-booting). He didn't have a 'k' on his truck, so he called around and found an installer working in the area who did have a 'k,' went over and got it and came back to finish. When he left, the system worked better than ever. He said the wiring might have been sending too much voltage into the receivers, putting too much load onto the circuitry. So, maybe ask a DIRT member to arrange for a field visit to check out the infrastructure, sure worked for me.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Oh, no ! So much of wrong in the phrase, so it must be discarded immediately ! Without parsing.
_"He said the wiring might have been sending too much voltage into the receivers, putting too much load onto the circuitry. "_
You will need to have just a common sense to see a carriage before the horse.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

I got the new one Fri. To be fair, I kinda pressed the customer service person why can't I pick one up, why can't they drop one off, etc, and she did state that she'd try like heck to get me one on the early end of the 3-5 business day window, which she did. 

My original 722 was brand new. Died within a year or 18 months or so. The 2nd one I got is a refurb, and it's now lasted maybe over twice as long as the original. So I won't knock remanufactured units.


----------

